# Vale la pena estudiar una Ingenieria en Electronica?



## carolinaasquini (Abr 27, 2007)

Bueno, caí por acá de casualidad..pero espero algunos de ustedes con experiencia me sepan en síntesis decir lo que ven cuando cursas esta carrera, desde ya gracias.
Espero no ser molestia.
Caro


----------



## JaviToplus (Abr 28, 2007)

Bueno depende de donde vayas a estudiarla, pero basicamente te encontraras un primer año con asignaturas de matematicas, fisica, dibujo tecnico y algunas sobre teoría de circuitos que te iran introduciendo en lo que es la electronica. luego daras principios de electronica analogica y digital que seran la base para por ultimo ir viendo algunas ramas de la electronica como son la electronica de potencia, la instrumentacion y medida, automatizacion de procesos, regulacion automatica, robotica, electronica de telecomunicaciones etc....

 tambien no seria de extrañar q tengas asignaturas de cara a la formacion del ingeniero de planta....seguridad en el trabajo, mantenimiento etc.....y otras asignaturas mas de diseño.

 donde yo estudio es mas o menos asi, yo en tu lugar veria dnd puedes estudiar la carrera y te hicieras con un itinerario de asignaturas.

por ultimo decirte que aproximadamente, la ingeniería tecnica en electronica (diplomatura de 3 años) esta mas orientada a la formacion del ingeniero de planta, y la ingenieria superior en electronica (licenciatura de 5 años) a la del ingeniero de diseño. tmbn hay carreras conjuntas como electricidad-electronica, o incluso mecatronica en mexico (mecanica-electronica).


 como te digo depende del sitio donde vayas a estudiar, yo te he explicado mas o menos como es donde yo estudio. 

un saludo, espero que sirva para orientarte un poco


----------



## JV (Abr 28, 2007)

No esta muy resumido pero te puede servir:

http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/labinfo...ademica/carreras/electronica/electronica.html

Saludos..


----------



## carolinaasquini (May 1, 2007)

HOlas, y muchisimas gracias por todo.
Saludos.


----------



## arm90 (Ene 27, 2008)

Estudiar ingenieria tecnica en electronica industrial ?

Hola, soy estudiante de 2º bachiller, y me gustaría estudiar ésta carrera porque soy un fanático de la electricidad, electrónica y informática.

Hay algún ingeniero de éste tipo? Que tal es el trabajo, hay salidas...?

En general, me recomendáis estudiar ésta carrera?


----------



## ciri (Ene 27, 2008)

Creo que mucho depende del pais en donde te encuentres, pero una ingeniería debe ser buena en todos lados..


----------



## Paloky (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola.

Yo soy ingeniero en electrónica industrial, y la verdad, es que si que me ha servido mucho.  Tanto a nivel de conocimientos, como a la hora de encontrar un buen trabajo.

Ahora mismo mi trabajo consiste en diseño de circuitos para prototipos. Y estoy muy contento con ello. (Es lo que siempre habia querido hacer).


Te animo a que la hagas.   No te arrepentiras.

Saludos.


----------



## adg (Ene 28, 2008)

yo estoy en 1º de esa carrera, y he visto que de  verdad me gusta la electronica. Desde hace años ya estaba seguro de que iba a estudiar esto. o te puedo decir mas porque solo llevo unos meses, y ahora los temidos exámenes.
Un saludo


----------



## Residente (Ene 28, 2008)

Yo también estoy como adq es mi primer año, pero estudiar siempre es una buena opción sea lo que sea. El primer año es el mas feo por que las asignaturas no tienen mucho que ver con la electrónica pero si miras el programa de la carrera de cual quiera universidad veras que ya va cambiando la cosa en los otros años.
A mí me gustaría mucho poder trabajar como Paloky diseñando prototipos


----------



## adg (Ene 28, 2008)

Joe, a mi también me gustar´trabajar como Paloky, que es eso lo que a mi me gusta el diseño y desarrollo.
Un saludo


----------



## Residente (Ene 28, 2008)

Jejeje yo creo que ese el trabajo que todos quisiéramos, poder investigar y desarrollar nuevos productos, a demás seguro esta bien remunerado, pero supongo que tiene que tener muchos quebraderos de cabeza.
¿Paloky exactamente como va el tema? te dan un presupuesto y venga a probar ?
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 28, 2008)

hola.
pues si yo tambien me apunto a consegir un trabajo como el de Paloky, pero aqui en granada, hay muy poca demanda de diseñadores. 
Seria estupendo que me pagaran por desarrollar mi  hobby.


----------



## arm90 (Ene 28, 2008)

ciri, yo soy español.

Tengo pensado estudiar en mondragon unibertsitatea. Mi problema es el siguiente: mate y física ando bien, y mecánica, la asignatura obtativa también, y suelo entender en clase y todo eso, pero despues en los examenes si paso del 6 suele ser suerte. 

mi intensión es sacarmelo en los años que pueda. Creéis que podré conseguir el reto?


----------



## adg (Ene 28, 2008)

Vamos a ver, a mi me dijeron que si has sido capaz de llegar a selectividad, o a un ciclo, quiere decir que algo tienes que saber, y que tienes que tener alguna técnica de estudio. Vamos que si te gusta, que es lo importante, lo sacarás.
Un Saludo


----------



## bitneu (Feb 4, 2008)

electronica es una carrera para apasionados...

YouTube - Video Orgullo Electronico - Roboshow Itson - minirobotica


----------



## battlebert (Feb 17, 2009)

holasa todos
 acabo de  registrarme en el lugar      pos me parecio interesante    el tema  del que hablan        yo curso el sexto semestre   de ing electronica y  al igual   que a muchos de uds       esa pegunta vino a mi mente   de si  " vaL la pena estudiar electronica"    de hecho no dudo que vale la pena   es una gran carrera y  lo dificil  que es cierto   lo hace aun mas   interesante  y con esto no quierodecir que  se mucho   no      se muy poco  bueno cuando empese      empese con ganas    tenia       ganas inmensas           sali bien       los primeros semestres
   y cuando empesamos  a  llevar cursos de carrera  ya venian los proyectos y a mi como no me gusta tener las manos solo para escribir  pos estaba emocionado  mi primer proyecto fue   hacer una fuente  que lo hice bien pero el punto es que   creo que los ingenieros  o docentes    tambien  denen dep oner de su parte   enseñando   claro  que sben   mucho del tema pero   deberian enseñarlo  y tratar de  pasar mas tiempo con lods alumnos de hecho      en ese curso solo aprovamos  5     los que presentamos  el proyecto   y el resto que fue sencillamente no sabian que hacer    y el   inge o profe   bien grasias            y bueno siguieron viniendo  los demas cursos y los proyectos   tambien  y  nos ayudamos  como sea pos no quedaba de otra  en   fin lo que   me desanimo deveras   fue que
 a pesar de que cda proyecto  que presentabamos  pos eran diseños propios y  me molestaba que los ingenieros no  los   tenian en  cuenta eso me hiso pensar si vale la pena hacer y de hecho eran   diseños   en los que aun no entraba la programacion  y veo que hacer esas cosas  a estas alturas    en que todo es programacion  nose si  valga la pena        considero tambien que a demas de la teoria  que en electoinica es abundante   es neceario    tambien meter mano   realizar proyectos  y  meterse en lo practico 
    pero otro de los problemas es que   eso quita tiempo y  ya   para   aprenderte lo que se enseña en clases    como que no alcansa el tiempo   y  es por elo creo yo que           la mayoria de estudiantes de electronica salen sabiendo poco   eso crea inseguridad por cierto .
 bueo     ya es un  semestre que dejo la carrera y por esos motivos    aveces quisiera     reiniciar desde el primer semestre   pero    no verdad      fueroon tres años y escribo aca pos     talves      entre electronicosnos comprendemos pues no solo basta  con aprenderte la teoria
  sino que  llegar a entenderlay eso creo yo que  no se hace     sino  uniendo teria con la practica


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola yo soy técnico electromecánico tengo 19, futuro estudiante de ingenieria. 

Para mi la electrónica es una pasión , desde chico vengo haciendo proyectos desde fuentes hasta sistema de desarrollo con pic's. El tema de si vale la pena o no estudiar ingenieria en electrónica hay que verlo desde 2 puntos de vista. Profesional y económico
Profesional para ver que es lo que me va a dejar la carrera , es decir que posibilidades laborales voy a tener y que conocimientos teóricos/prácticos  me va a inculcar.
Por otro lado desde el punto de vista económico hay que ver que ganancia me puede dejar trabajando en una empresa , este punto es muy relativo a los conocimientos que tengas y al título en si.

A parte de esto creo que uno debe guiarse por lo que le gusta mas que "por lo que podas llegar a ganar" ya que si trabajas de algo que no te gusta , terminas siendo un pobre infeliz.

Bueno esto es mi humilde aporte a la causa.


----------



## soschorni (Feb 17, 2009)

opino = que moyano, estudia lo que te guste.
Yo salgo de la secundaria siendo tecnico electronico, y ya tengo pensado seguir ingenieria. Por un tema de gustos y economico. Siempre aquel trabajo que requiere un estudio universitario se gana mas que uno sin el. Ejemplo:
Enfermeria- Medicina: Enfermeria no necesita estudio universitario, medicina si. Estudian casi lo mismo lo unico que medicina se amplificadora cada uno de los temas. Quien cobra mas? El medico.
Este es mi humilde pensamiento, diganme si estoy equivocado


----------



## Adán González (Feb 17, 2009)

Lo que menciona battlebert es cierto, pareciera que los ingenieros que imparten sus "catedras" se olvidaron que una vez fueron estudiantes y no hacen honor a esa sagrada misión de enseñar. Es cierto también que por eso se le llama "carrera" profesional, ustedes no se agueven que la mayoría de estas carrerar en nuestros países son se caracter autodiacta. Estos "profesionales" que imparten los cursos o no dominan el tema o no les interesa compartir su conocimiento, no se decepcionen, háganle ganas.... La ingeniería electrónica es una de las más dificiles, más del 50% es pura programación, lo demás cada quien lo investiga y aprende. Si alguna vez ustedes llegan a ser instructores cumplan con su deber y colaboren con el estudiante lo más que puedan, para que personas como yo no tengan que criticarlos. Lo que si les digo es esto: No permitan que la falta de profesionalismo de otros afecten su futuro, pidanle a Dios y luchen. Veran que al final disfrutarán una victoria que pocos saborean incorporandose a una élite de profesionales comprometidos con su carrera y nuetra sociedad. Bueno muchá ya no les quito el tiempo, Saludos.


----------



## juani84 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Para mi el titulo de Ingeniero es muy valioso (sobre todo en electronica, que es de las mas dificiles), te ubica en un lugar privilegiado, con muchas mas posibilidades que el resto.
Tambien en cierto que es una inversion de muchos años en lo que uno vive "exclavo" a la facultad y al estudio.
Coincido en que en la facu no te enseñan a soldar y que quiza un tecnico sueled mejor que un ingeniero. Pero no me pueden decir que un tecnico saber mas que un ingeniero, solo puede tener mas practica.
El tecnico desconoce millones de cosas de la electronica que son importantes, aunque para las aplicaciones mas simples quizas no necesite saber que existen siquiera..

Pero lo mas importante que tiene un ingeniero es la capacidad de aprender un tema nuevo y la forma de pensar.
Se supone que el hecho que hayas completado una ingenieria te "entreno" en el estudio y "comprension" de las cosas, por eso las empresas los prefieren, asi sea para tareas administrativas o logistica o lo que sea...
La ingenieria (salvo la industrial) te da una base tan grande que te prermite sentarte a charlar con un fisico, quimico, un mecanico, contador...etc.etc... y lo que no sabe, lo aprende sin problemas.

Sin duda es una carrera muy buena y completa. Como consejo, trata de completarla que no te arrepentiras, por mas que termines trabajando de otro cosa.

Saludos


----------



## juan220184 (Feb 18, 2009)

hola que tal yo soy ingeniero industrial y apesar de me hubiera gustado estudiar la ing. electronica tengo algo de conocimientos en este ramo y pues la verdad esta muy interesante todo lo relacionado con la electronica solo decidete y veras que no te arrepentiras


----------



## DeViLmOnO (Feb 18, 2009)

que onda pues yo estudio ingenieria mecatronica, estoy en 4 semestre y la verdad es que lo que dicen acerca de estudiar una ingenieria es cierto ya que te prepara para afrontar problemas de cualquier tipo, mediante un analisis y con mucho ingenio resolver dicho problema, recien me integre a este foro porque un amigo me pidio hacer un amplificador y con la poca o mucha preparacion que hasta el momento e recibido en la carrera empeze a buscar amplificador e investigar hasta llegar a una solucion, porque me di cuenta que ningun ingeniero deja algo a medias simplemente es nuestra naturaleza    en fin yo creo que ser ingeniero es algo muy chido, te da la oprotunidad de ver el mundo dedsde otra perspectiva como dice el lema de mi escuela "un ingeniero no ve el mundo, lo observa y lo transformadorrma" saludos desde mexico


----------



## spiritbreaker (May 10, 2009)

como un camino mientras mas se queden mas valor se tiene al final, a sacar el ancho en practica y teoria


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 11, 2009)

solo tienes que saber que un sabio no nace, se hace.


----------



## bebeto (May 11, 2009)

creo que si algo te gusta tenes que darle para adelante... 

lo que no vale la pena es estudiar algo que no te gusta.....


----------



## kt_jm12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola yo soy mas novata que tu pero creo que si nos gusta la carrera debemos terminarla porque imaginate a ti en unos años ......esa es la motivación y creo que debes dejar volar tu imaginación para ser INGENIERO ELECTRONICO


----------



## battlebert (Jun 11, 2009)

me aparesco de tiempo  y ya paa darle duro    si 
 no importa si es dificil 
 pos a darle a delante  en la mayoria de los casos los electronicos somos autodidactas asi que no esperemos nada o casi nada de la u ademas del titulo   no? jaja  y es cierto tambien  que en la universidad no  nos forman para ser diseñadore no?       nos hacen para mas aplicativos  peor que mas da la electronica sera  epasionante y  lo res mucho mas si uno mismo diseña pues entiende mas y  obtiene mas herramientas para manejar   muchas otras cosas asi que amigos electronicos  no desanimarse si   todo parece dificil y mas si pareciera  que no vale la pena tanto esfuerzo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2009)

el titulo:

vale la pena......................................?

vale...............................*la pena.*

por que ? si es una pena para vos estudiar algo , entonces dejalo, fijate que NO es una pena y seguilo con alegria. 
por que en general..NO , nada vale si es una pena.


----------



## daniel09 (Jun 11, 2009)

yo estoy en 3 semestre d ing electronica.. y puedo asegurar,,, que es la carrera mas gratificante y llena que hay... ademas viendolo desde un punto de vista muy relativo... todo es ingenieria electronica.. desde el despertador que te levanta en las mañanas hasta el ipod q usas para entretenerte,,, las computadoras y tu game boy.. lo q sea.. todo es electronico.. es una maravilla.... y como dice FERNANDOB.. nada vale si es una pena...  bueno pues.. esta carrera lo vale todo...


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 17, 2009)

bueno, la verdad en lo personal estoy en la electronica desde los 14 años, el estudiar una carrera como la ingenieria electronica es muy dificil pero muy gratificante..... me refiero a que te enseñan cosas basicas al principio como matematicas, fisica, y otras que muchos creen que no las utilizaran a lo largo de su vida profesional. pero... acaso no usamos las matematicas desde calcular una simple resistencia hasta la cantidad de vueltas que necesita un transformador para las fuentes conmutadas?. claro existen simuladores que nos ayudan en esta labor pero no todo lo puede hacer. y muchas veces tenemos que hechar lapiz primero para poder tener una idea del circuito. y alli es donde nosotros tenemos que buscar los apuntes de clases, libros, revistas, foros como este para resolver los problemas.... pero hablando sobre si estudiarla o no, es bueno estudiarla por que es la carrera de hoy y del futuro. me refiero que lo que viene en electronica es barbaro para muestra un boton, television digital terrestre, amplificador digitales, televisores plasma y lcd, nuevos formatos de manejos de datos y almacenamiento y tantas tecnologias que salen todas las semanas y sin incluir componentes. osea que la electronica es una carrera que mas adelantos tiene, y la labor de ingenieros y tecnicos es tratar de mantenerse informaciónrmado y formarse en un area de estudio. y para terminar siempre se aprende lo basico primero y despues aprendes como utilizarlo correctamente, la electronica no es una ciencia exacta, siempre tienes que practicar lo estudiado, metiendo las manos en el fuego y no tengas miedo por si dañas un componente o no. eso siempre pasa y eso te servira de experiencia para el futuro. suerte en tu carrera..........


----------



## fernandob (Jun 24, 2009)

yo estoy hace un monton de años, he aprendido muchas cosas, .
hay cosas que veo aca que no las saben, he aprendido a aprovechar algunos Cis de forma tal que no lo he visto en ningun foro ni en el mercado y eso me deberia hacer sentir orgulloso por que tengo muchos "tesoritos".
tambien veo constantemente miles de cosas que no se , temas enteros donde uno podria introducirse y estar aprendiendo meses y meses.
en fin, es como todo un universo donde uno puede divertirse sin nunca terminar.

pero me preguntas si les insistiria solo un rato a mis hijos para que sigan lo que yo estudie ?
a pesar de que tengo muchisimas cosas , muchisimas qu ele sservirian de ventaja en muchos sentidos.

No.
no les insistiria ni una sola vez.

y sabes por que ?

por que tambien me gusta pescar, nadaar, estar en la playa.
me gusta la botanica la astronomia , me gustan las minas y me gusta hacer huevo.
YYY ?

no me da $$$ para estar tranquilo.
no me hace la vida mas facil , me siento un trabajador mas, solamente .
casi he terminado un diseño que me dara ..........mierda.
es mas , la $$ pàra mantener a mi familia la hago con el mantenimiento ELECTRICO .
pero lo que sea.

llega un punto que uno se da cuenta que es un obrero mas, sabras mucha electronica pero solo sos un obrero especializado, y quizas hasta el fontanero que piensa menos gana mas.

querer ?
por mi quisiera ganar mucha $$ trabajando menos asi podria disfrutar mas con mi familia.

no se equivoquen, si pueden piensen en lo que les gustaria hacer.
lo que les gustaria hacer.

piensen en ess palabras, no en lo que les enseñaron que parece que quieren decir.
no que tipo de obreros en esta sociedad quieren ser .

como les gustaria vivir., que les gustaria hacer por mas de 40 años de sus vidas.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 24, 2009)

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> los ingenieros siempre estan un paso mas adelante que todos: tecnicos, etc


  Es evidente que no tienes experiencia laboral y menos sobre el ''Trabajo en Equipo''.-La mayoria de los Ingenieros Electronicos tienen poca experiencia en terreno y solucion de problemas,pero,siempre habra personal Tecnico ''antiguo''que gentilmente le ''sacara a flote''las tareas encomendadas a un Ingeniero...obviamente que el personal Tecnico aprendera de un Ingeniero,pero,ese aprendizaje es bidireccional  o retroalimentativo y  lo da el ''Saber trabajar en Equipo''....una herramienta laboral que desconoces profundamente.-Respecto a quien inicio el tema: ''Gira y revisa mentalmente el entorno mundial en 360grados y veras que Electronica esta en todas,pero,absolutamente en todas las areas del quehacer humano.-


----------



## saiwor (Jun 24, 2009)

hola, estaba leyendo todos los comentarios...vaya reflexionee...

Caresco de economia, pero me esforzaree para ser un ing. electronico, pues no estoy en la universidad, desde 13 años ya me gustaba jugar con la electronica,,, pues ahore logre ya conozco lo basico mas que todo la practica,,,, solo me falta aprender programacion como microcontroladores y muchos mas... 

Mi mejor Docente es: INTERNET, aprendi muchas cosas.  

Saludos!


----------



## David Mentesana (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola yo estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electricista estoy ya terminando 4to año, pero me he dado cuenta a través de todo el tiempo que ha pasado que la electrónica es mi vida!!! en un principio quería estudiar esa carrera en Córdoba, soy de Rio IV pero economicamente no me daba la oportunidad, decidí estudiar Ing. Elect. y de verdad nunca deje la electronica.... Si pudiera me encantaría estudiar despues de esta carrera "Ingeniería Electrónica con orientacion en sistemas digitales" que debe estar espectacular, me fascina sobre todo la parte de diseño digital que debe ser lo máximo....

Les saluda un fanático de los PICs suerte!!!!!


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 18, 2010)

hola, a mi me faltarian 5to y 6to año para terminar la carrera de tecnico, pero no encuentro colegios en zona sur, quilmes, bernal, avellaneda, lanuus, por ahi para terminarla. tendria que ser para adultos y en lo posible nocturno..
alguien teine idea? o conoce alguno? gracias.


----------



## tronik (Ago 19, 2011)

Ingenieria En Tecnologías Electrónicas ?

Hola, cómo estan!

Estoy muy indeciso de que estudiar termine una carrera tecnica en electronica pero me quiero meter a la universidad pero no se si ésta carrera sea la adecuada para mi, me FASCINA la electrónica, me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con ella pero no se si ésta carrera sea buena en el campo laboral y sea bien paga no se ustedes que opinan, no quiero ser un frustrado ajajaj como dicen aqui.

Quiero saber que Opinan acerca de ésta carrera si es buena o no? Que campo laboral tenga?

Éstas son las materias que llevan  y ustedes sabrán si es buena por las materias que vienen

ÁREA BÁSICA

Álgebra
Química
Dibujo y máquinas
Seguridad industrial
Cálculo diferencial
Probabilidad y estadística
Administración
Tecnologías
Cálculo integral
Ingeniería del trabajo
Estadística aplicada
Mecánica
Cálculo integral avanzado
Administración de la producción
Control de calidad
Resistencia de materiales
Ecuaciones diferenciales
Programación
Comportamiento humano en la organización
Ingeniería eléctrica y magnetismo
Métodos numéricos
Derecho laboral
Termodinámica y fluidos

MATERIAS DE ESPECIALIDAD

Transformada de Laplace y Series de Fourier
Circuitos lógicos I
Máquinas eléctricas
Circuitos eléctricos
Electrónica I
Circuitos lógicos II
Metodología de la investigación
Redes computacionales
Sistemas de control
Microprocesadores y microcontroladores
Sistemas digitales
Telecomunicaciones
Instrumentación industral
Robótica
Automatización
Optopelectrónica
Electrónica II

Recuro aquí ya que ésta carrera es un nueva aquí en mi estado y no sale casi nada de información de campos de trabajo y pues quiero saber que opinan ustedes, gracias!


----------



## rash (Ago 20, 2011)

¿pero un frustrado porqué? por no ganar el dinero que crees que debes de ganar, por no encontrar trabajo o por estudiar otra carrera que no te guste....
...yo siempre pensé que lo mejor es estudiar lo que a uno le gusta... lo de trabajar ya llegará... aún hoy en día lo sigo pensando

saludos


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 22, 2011)

Concuerdo con rash, por hay tanto profesional que se frustra en los trabajos, por que no trabaja disfrutando lo que hace ademas que recuerda que la electrónica es uno de los campos con mayor aplicacion por que esta presente en todos lados.
Toma la desicion correcta. has lo que te guste.


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 23, 2011)

Como experiencia personal te diré que hagas lo que hagas tiene que gustarte, si no serás un amargado antes de empezar a trabajar. Ya que tiene que ser algo que tendrás que hacer TODA LA VIDA...al menos que te guste.
Por el empleo no te preocupes aún...SIEMPRE HABRÁ QUIEN HAGA MENOS Y COBRE MÁS!


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 23, 2011)

Ahi esta tu respuesta jejej, en lo personal te cuento que tengo compañeros que estudian conmigo en el poli y muchos vienen de otras carreras "contadores, administradores" que no saben nada de electronica y generalmente no pasan de tercer semestre, la verdad siempre tienes que buscar lo que te gusta no lo que te digan que hagas, en lo personal te dire que con todo lo que te enseñan en la ingenieria te puedes desarrollar en muchas otras areas, respecto al trabajo, claro que hay trabajo, solo que tienes que ser mejor que el otro para conseguirlo y si es muy bien pagado, tengo un amigo que trabaja por su cuenta diseñando electronica y sus ingresos mensuales son de aprox 25mil claro esta ese wey si es chingon para la electronica, sabe y no anda fantochando, de hecho eso me gusta de la mayoria de los electronicos, que no son fantoches como un pinche licensiado en leyes jajaja, en fin si te gusta dale pa delante y nomas recuerda que siempre tienes que busca el ser mejor, por ultimo te digo que si esta dificil la carrera pero si te gusta se te hace mas facil, jejeje ya me entederas cuando te den clases de variable compleja, transformadas, calculo vectorial, ecuaciones diferenciales, campos electromagneticos etc etc etc


----------



## onelesslonelygirl (Dic 28, 2011)

battlebert dijo:


> holasa todos
> acabo de  registrarme en el lugar      pos me parecio interesante    el tema  del que hablan        yo curso el sexto semestre   de ing electronica y  al igual   que a muchos de uds       esa pegunta vino a mi mente   de si  " vaL la pena estudiar electronica"    de hecho no dudo que vale la pena   es una gran carrera y  lo dificil  que es cierto   lo hace aun mas   interesante  y con esto no quierodecir que  se mucho   no      se muy poco  bueno cuando empese      empese con ganas    tenia       ganas inmensas           sali bien       los primeros semestres..................
> sino que  llegar a entenderlay eso creo yo que  no se hace     sino  uniendo teria con la practica




Hola, soy nueva aqui tambien... veo que eres de peru y como mencionas ya vas en 3er año de la carrera dime has realizado alguna practica que tenga que ver con tucarrera ya? y de ser asi me podrias decir de q empezaste trabajando y donde? ...
pasa q mi novio estudia ingenieria electronica tbn y quisiera ayudarlo a conseguir trabajo pero no se de que :s espero q me ayudes gracias!


----------



## cesarin45 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Hola* buenas tardes o noches, hehe. Soy un estudiante que apenas va a ingresar a la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica es una carrera que me apasiona mucho, pero antes de saber más y no entrar mal preparado quisiera que me dijeran que tengo que estudiar para tener buenas bases. ¿Que libros me recomiendan estudiar? ¿Hay especialidades de la carrera? Hay tantas cosas que quisiera saber, me daré una vuelta por el foro para ponerme al tanto de todo esto pero estoy un poco nervioso por saber y entender mas los temas de mi carrera, se que puedo hacerla pero quiero tener unas bases solidas antes de entrar a ese mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## morta (Jun 16, 2013)

basico para cualquier ingenieria
Calculo: Larson - Hostetler vol 1 y 2 para arrancar el 1 es suficiente
calculo : Leithold 7a edicion
Calculo diferencial e integral N Pizkunov

algebra: Stanley Grossman 

Fisica Paul Tippens
Fisica 1 y 2 Resnick hallisay krane
Fisica Sears Zemansky

esos para empezar, al principio vas a ver poca electronica


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2013)

Si dices de donde eres mejor


----------



## palurdo (Jun 18, 2013)

Para aprender electrónica analógica (partiendo de algo de base) un buen comienzo es leer el "Malvino", es un libro muy completo y que no suele ser demasiado dificil de entender aunque es un dinosaurio debora cerebros. Busca "Principios de Electrónica" de Malvino.

Para electrónica básica de ingeniería, una vez manejando buena álgebra y cálculo, busca "Circuitos y Señales" (teoría de electrónica lineal) de Thomas y Rosa.


----------



## SitelRock (May 3, 2015)

Hola. Me llamo Juan Manuel. Tengo 19 años.

Terminé la secundaria, y desde allí no se/no supe por que rumbo ir, hasta tal punto que actualmente no estudio ni trabajo. He visto varias carreras pero no me atraen en absoluto. Solamente la del Profesorado de Inglés que por varios motivos no pude ingresar este año, esto mas que nada por la fascinación por éste y otros idiomas (actualmente curso francés y portugués, también).
Luego alguien me habló acerca de Ingeniería en Electrónica. Viendo comentarios y reseñas, me empezó a gustar (superficialmente, aclaro), sin embargo, no conozco nada sobre esto.
Más que nada, me atrae la Ingeniería Electrónica orientada a las Comunicaciónes.
Luego conocí este foro. Tal grande es mi ignorancia que hasta la registración me trajo problemas 

Acá supongo que podré despejar mis dudas.

Si les digo que soy una persona constante, con gusto por aprender cosas nuevas y, sobre todo, perseverante, *¿Me recomendarían esta carrera?*

*¿Que salida laboral tiene? ¿En qué tipo de empresas y que tipo de puestos puedo tener con el titulo de ingeniero?*

*¿Podrían pasarme links, videos o pdf sobre lo básico de la electrónica?* (también acepto material sobre electricidad, magnetismo, electromagnetismo, calor, Teoría de Circuitos, Circuitos Lógicos, medidas eléctricas, etc. Esto mas que nada para averiguar con que tipo de cosas me voy a encontrar.)

Gracias por su tiempo. Lamento si incumplí con alguna regla del foro.


----------



## yosimiro (May 3, 2015)

SitelRock dijo:


> Acá supongo que podré despejar mis dudas.
> 
> (también acepto material sobre electricidad, magnetismo, electromagnetismo, calor, Teoría de Circuitos, Circuitos Lógicos, medidas eléctricas, etc. Esto mas que nada para averiguar con que tipo de cosas me voy a encontrar.)
> 
> Gracias por su tiempo. Lamento si incumplí con alguna regla del foro.



*electricidad, magnetismo, electromagnetismo, calor, Teoría de Circuitos, Circuitos Lógicos, medidas eléctricas, etc.*

Son todas palabras que puedes utilizar en google, y con las que obtendrás resultados, seguramente.

Te lo digo, porque yo mismo la he utilizado, ya que mi punto de partida, es casi igual al tuyo, salvo que soy mucho mayor.

A esas palabras les agregas tutorial, manual, y por supuesto pdf.

En cuanto tengas alguna duda o pregunta específica, seguro aquí te la resolverán.


----------



## nasaserna (May 3, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro.
Que te dijera que no doliera.

En la vida hay muchas cosas que se aprenden por gusto o por algún tipo de compensación económica.

Como consejo, busca algo a fin con lo que más te gusta o te apasiona.

No hay mejor recompensa que recibir dinero por hacer lo que más te gusta.

Ese es uno de los secretos para estar feliz con lo que elijas, lo del dinero es secundario.
Un Abrazo y suerte.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

Tienes la UNL(Universidad Nacional del Litoral), la UTN (Universidad Técnologica Nacional), UCA(Universidad Católica Argentina)
Te dejo el link de la primera
http://www.unl.edu.ar/
Tiene carreras a distancia, alli puedes preguntar por el alcancde directo y todo lo referente a la faz profesional de la carrera.

Las posibilidades laborales cada día son más amplia, ya que la electrónica esta presente, en todos los ámitos, dejo de ser hace rato patrimonio exclusivo de las comunicaciones radiales y televisivas y los sistemas de audio......
Hoy esta presente en todo, en la industria, en la medicina, en los alimentos en el transporte.
Hace años lo más que habia era un receptor de radio y un aparato de telvisión y para de contar, hoy cada aparato que tenemos en la casa utiiza electrónica y en casi todos ellos hay un microprocesador, el auto, los electrodomésticos, las alarmas los relojes, los telefonos y todo lo que funciona con electricidad o pilas tiene algo electrónico
Si vives en un edificio, el portero, el ascesor tienen electrónica...
Y podria seguir asi en cada ambito de trabajo.
Como ves es muy extenso, puedes trabajar para una empresa o por tu propia cuenta, el titulo te habilita para muchas cosas
Si tienes solo un poco de lo que comentas y te pones una meta seran suficiente...
Si el ambito de las comunicaciones te gusta, es muy amplio el alcance.
De echo tan amplo que te  obliga a especializarte, porque tan amplio como diverso es su alcance


----------



## juandelsur (May 24, 2015)

Hola SitelRock leí tu presentación. Y me quedé pensando...
¿Y si buscás en tus pagos dónde hacer una Orientación Vocacional?
Hay instituciones públicas que las hacen gratuitamente.
Quiźas te ayude.
Un saludo, Juan.


----------



## Peter2910 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, esta es mi primera pregunta , Bueno acabo de recibir los resultados de la universidad en la que presente mi examen para Ingeniero en Electrónica, y realmente me preguntaba si es complicada la carrera, a mi me apasiona mucho la electrónica y por eso la escogí, no son un obstáculo para mi las matemáticas así que por lo de la carrera es la que, por lo que escuche, me tiene con la duda.
Soy de México y apenas tengo 17 años, la Uni en la que entre es la Facultad de Ingeniería UAEMex de Toluca y si se puede mas detalles de lo que es la carrera en si, por favor. Que tengan buen Dia!! ...


----------



## josecamposa (Jun 17, 2015)

Te felicito por la carrera que acabas de elegir, yo hace muchos años tenia tu misma edad, me formule  las mismas preguntas a la cual hoy  te encuentras  enfrentado.
Yo elegí seguir esta carrera, no es fácil, te encontraras con obstáculos, pero la satisfacción que sentirás  cuando los venzas  te dará fuerzas para seguir adelante.
Lo importante es que a ti te guste esta carrera, te sientas satisfecho por tu elección y veras durante tu vida que serás feliz trabajando en lo que tú elegiste
No  entres a esta carrera si  es solo por cumplir  con tus cercanos.
Suerte espero  algún día llamarte  colega.     

José


----------



## Peter2910 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracias Jose!

Pero si es cierto que no hay mucha practica en una ingeniería, hay mas en un técnico, yo solo tengo conocimientos basicos de electricidad y no de electronica.
Saludos!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lo que si me gustaría comentar, más alla de lo que uno vaya a estudiar o de lo que haya estudiado, lo importante es estudiar y recibirse, dado que un título universitario genera mayores chances de conseguir un empleo, e incluso mejores empleos.
En los tiempos que corren, tener el secundario completo suele ser lo mínimo e indispensable. Yo mismo fui testigo de conocidos que dejaron el secundario, y de las consecuencias que ello les acarreo, y de otros que desperdiciaron sus oportunidades de estudiar, por andar haciendo el tonto, pasandosela de parrandas, y sin asumir actitudes responsables antes las obligaciones.


----------



## stayqq (Jun 16, 2016)

Hola, soy un simple joven de 17 que pronto entrara a la universidad o bueno tecnologico, (no se exactamente) y por que?
Bueno para empezar me importa poco donde sea, solo que sea en Mexico, y que dicha carrera (no se que tipos de carrera hay o bueno a eso vamos) sea tendente a la electronica.
Bien, Quisiera buscar una institucion dentro del pais que sea algo reconocido, (No tiene que ser Unam, Poli etc )
pero lo que me interesa ami, es lo digital, los componentes, la forma de hacer y entender la circuiteria, la programacion
actual y novedosa como tipo arduino y no solo eso, cualquier programacion etc, tambien le hago al pc software y hardware :v, pero como Hobbit, pero de que se usar el cmd y etc, bn.
Pero no se que nombre recibe la carrera que quiero y como en que sectores (trabajos) podre ejercerla.
Recuerden esos dias de estudio en la prepa, cuando veian como hacer el circuito simple con bombilla y un apagador 
hasta programar un PLC y usar compuertas logicas.
Entiendame y ayudenme a descubrir que quiero ejercer de grande 
Gracias. ...


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 16, 2016)

Eso que buscas lo podes encontrar estudiando ingenieria electronica

Acá tenes un video que te da un resumen:
http://www.fi.uba.ar/sites/default/files/videos/original/Electronica_H264_0.mp4


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 16, 2016)

La ingenieria electronica abarca todos los temas, electronica de potencia, electronica analogica, electronica digital, procesamiento de señales, PLC, microcontroladores, y muchas matemáticas  (un mal necesario  ).
Te recomiendo ir a la universidad que tenga la carrera y ver el perfil académico y pedir un mapa cronológico de las materias (si cuentan con uno).

Ya cuando termines te puedes especializar en el área que mas te gusta (electronica digital), y como tendras las bases, sera pan comido  .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 17, 2016)

No te olvides, aprender electrónica en una universidad incluye y es dominante durante gran parte de los estudios adquirir conocimientos teóricos y las herramientas relacionadas como las matemáticas y la física.
Aprender para técnico en electrónica en comparación a la carrera universitaria es mucho mas dedicado a la práctica!
Me gusta decir que la universidad capacita a entender el porqué y la carrera técnica el como!


----------



## TxOTunOO (May 20, 2018)

Buenas a todos. 
Escribo esto en busca de información sobre la carrera de ingenieria electrónica, ya que el próximo año espero estudiar una ingenieria, aunque estoy dudando entre electrónica o mecánica por ahora me he decantado por la electrónica, pero como no se muy bien que se da en la carrera, ni se mucho de electrónica, quisiera saber lo que pensais sobre la electrónica (y si es posible sobre mecánica) y agradecería los consejos que me dierais.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## 0iluj (Jul 17, 2019)

No vi temas similares

Hay un tema parecido pero del 2011

Me metí a estudiar ingeniería electronica, y jale dos cursos en el primer ciclo, 
Matematica 1 y introduccion a ciencias de la computacion

¿debería continuar?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2019)

0iluj dijo:


> No vi temas similares
> 
> Hay un tema parecido pero del 2011
> 
> ...


¿Que significa jalar?
Yo creía que significaba arrastrar o estirar. Por aquí significa comer en un lenguaje muy coloquial.
¿Significa que suspendiste o que aprobaste?
En cualquier caso es tu decisión.


----------



## 0iluj (Jul 18, 2019)

Hola

Significa que el otra vez tengo que llevar el proximo ciclo los cursos de matematica y introduccion a la ciencias de la computacion porque no llegué al puntaje requerido para pasar a matematica 2 y a ciencias de la computación.

En otras palabras esos dos cursos lo tengo que volver a llevar el siguiente ciclo.

He tomado la decision de continuar, daré mi maximo esfuerzo para sacar buenas notas, y terminar la carrera.

Si fallo, no importaría, porque daré mi 100 %

Gracias por responder

Saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 18, 2019)

Yo te recomendaría ir a portales donde es posible estudiar de forma gratuita y sin requisitos. Toma los cursos en que te rajaste y estudia las materias. Así, 7 días a la semana y 24 horas al día puedes ver los videos que son como una clase en la universidad. Esos cursos existen por este medio de las mas prestigiosas universidades en el mundo. Compara un curso viendo de cual universidad y de cual profesor la metodología es la mas adecuada para ti.
Así puedes acabar tan bien preparado que pasar cursos en la universidad de tu selección sin riesgo de rajarte.

Pero también es posible que te resulte que ciertas materías o no te interesan o te resultan imposibles de dominar. Ojalá eto había existido cuando tenía tu edad!


----------



## 0iluj (Jul 18, 2019)

Gracias por la ayuda

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2019)

¡Ah si! Tiene sentido. Si jalar es arrastrar, por aquí también se emplea aunque poco:  arrastrar cosas es llevar cosas pendientes.

Estoy aprendiendo Español de fuera de España y eso lleva tiempo.


----------

